# PM and thread subscription notifications



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Is anyone not getting these since last weekend?


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Getting PM's but not subscription notifications.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

bump.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess I'm just not popular enough to get pm's to be able to say


----------

